# Leckerster Fisch ?



## SchreckenDerMeere (31. August 2010)

so leute#h

was ist eurer meinung nach der leckerste fish den man hier überlisten kann ?
bin mal gespannt....

petri:g


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Bachforelle und Aal, am liebsten geraten oder geräuchert.

Die werden nur noch getoppt von geräuchertem Karpfen und geräucherten Barschen.:m


----------



## bobbl (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Gebratene Bachforelle
2. Geräucherter Aal
3. Gebratener Karpfen
4. Hecht aus dem Ofen


----------



## flasha (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Das ist doch Geschmackssache! Bis jetzt hat mir alles geschmeckt das frisch aus dem Räucherofen kam...sei es Karpfen, Dorsch, Makrele, Hecht...


----------



## FehmarnAngler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Dorsch, Meerforelle, Hornhecht und Ostseeaal gebraten und geräuchert.

Nebenbei schmecken Dorschleber und Dorschrogen (die bekommen wir von nem Fischer) auch seehr gut, aber ich bin auch anders im Kopf als Menschen. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Nolfravel (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Barsch:l
Meerforelle:l





Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Seele (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

gegrillte Makrele, geräucherter Aal, gebratene Scholle, gebratener Huchen, das wären mal meine Top 4


----------



## Fanny (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Gegrillter Flussbarsch:m


----------



## silviomopp (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

barsch und Forelle aus dem Rauch 

Zanderfilet gebraten 

hecht aus dem backofen 

:m


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

geräucherte Silbermaräne


----------



## olaf70 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Fischstäbchen


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

(sooo lange nicht mehr gehabt): in Butter gebratener Aal |rolleyes (Gruß an Jose!!)

ansonsten: Bachforelle & Barsch - am liebsten frisch in Alufolie aus´m Backofen oder vom Grill, ansonsten gebraten, Forelle auch gerne geräuchtert

gegrillter Hecht ist (war) auch läcker...

verdammt, hab ich ´nen _*Hungääär*_*!!!*


----------



## Bernd Demmert (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

für mich ist es der Hering, wegen seiner vielfallt in den Zubereitungen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

mmn: Forelle, Barsch, Zander


----------



## silviomopp (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Fischstäbchen





|jump:


----------



## sadako (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Makrele


----------



## erT (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Da hier mehrmals der Hecht aus dem Ofen genannt wurde:
Wie bereitet ihr ihn zu?

Esse - un abhängig von der Art - Fisch am liebsten gebraten/gegrillt oder geräuchert. Einige auch gern gedünstet.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Mich wundert, daß hier noch keine Brasse aufgeführt ist, geräuchert...:l
Bei Meeresfischen ist es einfach: Wolfsbarsch/Seezunge/Steinbutt/Makrele


----------



## Aalhunter33 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Hm ?  |rolleyes Tja...|kopfkrat.......|supergri


----------



## Sneep (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Hallo,

geräucherte Äsche 

(Jung)Barschfilet in Butter gebacken

Gründling frittiert

Zander in allen Varianten

snEEp


----------



## Jose (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> so leute#h
> 
> was ist eurer meinung nach *der leckerste fish den man hier überlisten* kann ?
> bin mal gespannt....
> ...




och, da geh ich nun seit mehr als 40 jahren und hab echt nix gecheckt: ich fang immer nur frische fische, ich blödi.

 wo fangt ihr eure gebratenen, geräucherten oder sonstwie lecker zubereiteten fische? 

ich habs ja schon immer geahnt, ich arme socke: alle anderen leben im schlaraffenland |rolleyes


in echt jetzt: meiner "meinung nach der leckerste fis(c)h"
ist der barsch und dann der zander und dann der hecht.


_demnächst wohl  "grundel an wollhandkrabbe" :c
_


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Zum Lieblingsfisch auch die favorisierte Methode der Zubereitung zu lesen, spart einen Extra-Trööt.:m


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Für mich Barsch Filets und natürlich Zander sind im Geschmack doch ziemlich ähnlich.
Gibt natürlich mehrere zubereitungs Arten.

Ach und Rotaugen sind gegrillt auch nicht zu verachten!!!


----------



## °^°anatol°^° (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

meinermeinung sind die Karpfen, Aal, Hecht und Wels gebraten die besten fische die es gibt


----------



## Neuling Angler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Für mich ist ein gebratener Aal der beste Fisch zum essen !


----------



## Neuling Angler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

beste UND leckerste..hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen ;D


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Für mich gebratener Steinbutt und geräucherte
Meerforelle,wobei ein Wolfsbarsch in diese Kate-
gorie durchaus auch passt.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## silviomopp (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

@erT Da hier mehrmals der Hecht aus dem Ofen genannt wurde:
Wie bereitet ihr ihn zu?



Relativ leicht : Ein guter Hecht ( 60 -70 cm ) , ausnehmen , s+s+s ( säubern , säuern , salzen ) .Dann die innenseiten mit Kräuterbutter fetten u. füllen mit in Stiften geschnittenen Karotten , Sellerie , Lauch , etwas Knoblauch und wer es mag ein paar zweige Dill ( ich finde das gehört zum Fisch ) ! 

Alufolie drüber , ab in den vorgeheizten Ofen bei etwa 170 grad für ca. 40 min . Dazu kleine Kartoffeln mit frischer Petersilie und etwas zerlassene braune Butter . Gemüse hast du als Beilage im Fisch. 

Bon Appetit !!:m


----------



## angler2707 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Geräucherter Aal :l , dann 2. Zander, 3.Hecht und  4. Barsch

Regenbogenforelle gebacken ist aber auch sehr gut.
Karpfen ist richtig zubereitet auch nicht schlecht


----------



## DerAngler93 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> so leute#h
> 
> was ist eurer meinung nach der leckerste fish den man hier überlisten kann ?
> bin mal gespannt....
> ...



der den ich überlisten kann


----------



## ADDI 69 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Meeräsche und Meerforelle gebraten in Butter ohne viel Tam Tam ,oder gebacken in Alufolie auf'n Grill bzw im Backofen:k


----------



## olaf70 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Der leckerste Fisch den ich jemals gegessen habe, war mein erster selbstgeangelter Fisch. In diesem Falle ein Aal, von mir 1982 als Zwölfjähriger gefangen und in der Pfanne gebraten.
So gut hat mir danach nie wieder ein Fisch geschmeckt.


----------



## Ein_Angler (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. geräucherter Aal
2. gebratener Barsch

Über Räucheraal geht nix, aber ein gebratener Barsch ist  *WasserimMundzusammenlauf* fast ebenbürtig.


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

fischstäbchen 
ne, zander ist schon lecker.....


----------



## atair (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Salzwasser: Aal, Dorsch, alle Platten (Reihenfolge egal)
Süßwasser: Schleie, Aal und Zander


----------



## Fishing Gerd (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Geräucherte Zwergwelse, da geht nicht viel drüber ....

Ansonsten, Barsch, Zander gebraten (Viel Butter) Forelle und Wels geräuchert.

Leider dieses Jahr noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen ....


Gerd


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Mein lieblingsfisch ist die forelle .
Wie oft hier der aal gennant wird#c#c#c ich könnte bei den einfach nur kotzen  da sieht man wieder wie verschieden die geschmäcker sind.


----------



## micha84 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

was man hier fangen kann:

luft getrockneter: brasen/rotfeder oder rotauge 

gebraten: lachs oder forelle 



ich mag keine karpfen oder schleie die schmecken mir zu stark nach sumpf oder grössere fische die haben zuviel fettanteile.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



micha84 schrieb:


> was man hier fangen kann:
> 
> *luft getrockneter: brasen/rotfeder oder rotauge *
> 
> gebraten: lachs oder forelle




Die Dinger kann man auch prima als Lesezeichen nehmen.#6


----------



## teilzeitgott (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

|good:





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Dinger kann man auch prima als Lesezeichen nehmen.#6


----------



## Brassenwürger (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Mein lieblingsfisch ist die forelle .
> Wie oft hier der aal gennant wird#c#c#c ich könnte bei den einfach nur kotzen da sieht man wieder wie verschieden die geschmäcker sind.


 
Richtig! Forelle ist für mich nahezu ungenießbar, sofern sie nicht wild aufgewachsen aus einem fließenden Gewässer stammt! Forellen aus sogenannten "Forellenpuffs" sind eigentlich nicht essbar! Die taugen höchstens als Dünger...
Dagegen ist Brataal für mich das Allerhöchste, da lasse ich jedes Steak, jeden Lachs (würg) für liegen!

Für mich sind die leckersten Fische kross in Butter gebratene Knurrhähne! Klein, voller Gräten aber soooo dermaßen gut!


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

für mich definitiv die makrele, frisch gefangen, kurz gesalzen und ab auf den grill, ein absolut "ehrlicher" fisch!!!! , kurz danach der hering aufgrund seiner vielfältigkeit und als drittes der aal frisch aus dem räucherofen, mir am liebsten die kleineren, auch mal untermaßige ( achtung! ich bekomme diese aus zuchtmaßnahmen, wo die männchen nach der zählung oft auf dem müll landen, da sie schlechter abwachsen- finde das auch schei..., aber bevor sie weggeschmissen werden, landen eben ca. 150 davon jährlich in meinem ofen), diese sind nich "zuuu" fettig und absolute renner als "fingerfood"


----------



## micha84 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Dinger kann man auch prima als Lesezeichen nehmen.#6





#q#q#q#qwitz komm raus du bist umzingelt #q#q#q#q


----------



## Tino (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Bei mir der Reihenfolge nach: 

Karbonaden von Großkarpfen geräuchert

Barsch geräuchert und gebraten 

Forellen geräuchert 

Hornhecht geräuchert oder gebraten


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

hey

also erstmal, ich hab des thema ja gestartet und bin sehr erfreut wie viele antworten gekommen sind.

aber des beste sind geräucherter aal, dann das gleiche mit forelle und dann FRIETIERTE forelle, sau lecker 

lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Barschfilet mit Mehl bestäubt in Butter gebraten

Zander ebenso

Hecht mit Wein-Sahne-Sauce mit Kapern, frischer Petersilie, überbacken mit Emmentaler

Hechtrouladen

Waller geräuchert oder in Sahne-Champignon-Sauce mit VIEL Thymian

Aal geräuchert

Karpfen gebacken oder geräuchert

Scheie gebacken

Filets von großen Rotaugen


irgendwie schmeckt das alles lecker :k,
nicht zu vergessen die bunt gemischten Weißfischbouletten!


----------



## leopard_afrika (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

wobei ich auch wie beim musik hören, film gucken, sport treiben, sex usw. immer alles stimmungsabhängig mache. 
trötbezogen:
bei ner strand- oder ähnlichparty: hering oder makrele vom stock oder in der gußpfanne auf`m grill gebraten!!! ( wir hatten mal zu ner fußballparty 200 heringe mit- wir bekamen jeder 1- 2 ab, der rest wurde uns innerhalb kürzester zeit "weggerissen"  )
beim candlelightdinner: ein wirklich guter kaltgeräucherter norwegenlachs! 
am lagerfeuer nicht am strand: fischsuppe aus dem gullaschkessel!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Dinger kann man auch prima als Lesezeichen nehmen.#6


 

Au sch**** Du bist echt der Knaller


----------



## Florian1980 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Eigenlich mag ich himische Fische und ihre üblichen Zubereitungsmethoden nicht sonderlich. Gekochter Fisch, nein Danke... 

Was ich wirklich mag (aber auch nur direkt am Meer) sind Sardinen, Makrelen, Tunfisch u.s.w.

Heimischen Fischen versuch ich entweder nen mediteranen Touch zu geben (bei forellen z.B. gegrillt mit Knoblauch und mediteranen Gewürzen) oder wie neulich bei nem Karpfen was asiatisches (Ingwer, Chilli, Limette, Knoblauch in kleinste Würfelchen geschnitten, mit Öl vermisch und den Karpfen damit eingerieben und gefüllt. Dann im Backofen gebraten. War unglaublich lecker.)

Da ich nen kleinen Tischräucherofen hab, kommen auch Karpfen und Stör als eher untypische Räucherfische da rein und schmecken mir vorzüglich...


----------



## Backfire (31. August 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Ich mag sehr gern Räucheraal.
Am Samstag auf unserem Plz6-Boardietreffen bekomm ich meine geräuchert. 
Wie sagten schon die alten Azteken? Olekaleka 

mfg Backi


----------



## Bassey (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Zanderfilet nur mit etwas Mehl, Salz & Pfeffer paniert und in der Pfanne gebraten!
Waller ist auch lecker! Aber man muss die Haut abziehen, die ist viel zu fettig...


----------



## BigEarn (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Richtig! Forelle ist für mich nahezu ungenießbar, sofern sie nicht wild aufgewachsen aus einem fließenden Gewässer stammt! Forellen aus sogenannten "Forellenpuffs" sind eigentlich nicht essbar! Die taugen höchstens als Dünger...
> Dagegen ist Brataal für mich das Allerhöchste, da lasse ich jedes Steak, jeden Lachs (würg) für liegen!



Der Unterschied zwischen Zuchtforelle und Wildforelle ist schon gewaltig. Die wild gewachsenen hier verarbeite ich in allen Variationen - zuletzt gabs graved / gebeizte Forelle - mit den Zuchtforellen konnten meine Eltern mich früher dagegen jagen :vAn Brataal habe ich mich glaube ich überfressen, so dass er mich heute nicht mehr reizt  Zuchtlachs kommt auch höchstens kalt geräuchert auf den Tisch, anders zubereitet ist jede Wildforelle weit überlegen. 

Ansonsten mag ich Barsch und Zander gebraten sehr gerne. Die gibt es hier allerdings, bis auf vereinzelte Barsche, kaum. Von den hier heimischen Fischen stehen Red Snapper (gegrillt/gebraten) und geräucherter Kingfish ganz oben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## RheinBarbe (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Kleine Waller geräuchert.
Forelle, Barsch aus der Pfanne.
Hecht aus dem Backofen.
Brasse fritiert.

Aal schmeckt mir nicht, egal wie zubereitet. Barbe schmeckt zu läppsch, das Fleisch hat kaum Eigengeschmack. Zander habe ich schon lange keinen mehr gefangen, weiß gar nicht mehr wie wir den damals immer zubreitet hatten, glaube auch im Backofen.


----------



## mxchxhl (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Zanderfilet nur mit etwas Mehl, Salz & Pfeffer paniert und in der Pfanne gebraten!
> Waller ist auch lecker! Aber man muss die Haut abziehen, die ist viel zu fettig...




dem zander schliess ich mich an, genauso mach ich den auch immer! einfach aber sehr lecker!
mfg


----------



## zander-ralf (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Süßwasser: Zander und Brasse (als geräucherte Weißfischwurst)
Meeresfisch: Makrele, Steinbutt und Wolfsbarsch

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

der fisch ist immer nur so gut wie der koch, der ihn zubereitet hat.

antonio


----------



## xxxtside (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. zander-und barschfilet gebraten
2. boddenhechtfilet gebraten
3. aal geräuchert

zubereitung

filet + mehl + salz + pfeffer + spritzer zitrone & kartoffeln + buttergemüse :l


----------



## Gemini (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Meerforelle Gravad mit Weissbrot und gesalzener Lurpak Butter

2. Dorsch mehliert und gebraten mit selbstgemachter Remoulade und lauwarmen Kartoffelsalat


----------



## allrounderab (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Zander
2. Barsch
3. Gravad lachs mäßige forellen
4. Forellen
5.Hecht


----------



## meeresangler 2 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1.Dorsch als Auflauf mit "Lachs-Sahne Gratin" von Maggi +Sahne
2.Forelle aus dem Rauch
3.Aal aus dem Rauch

und was es hier nicht zu Fangen gibt |supergri, aber in Kuba!
Wahoo in Knoblauch auf dem Grill, richtig lecker :m!


----------



## Veit (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Bafo
2. Zander
3. Quappe/Wels bis 1 m

Der Rest schmeckt mir nicht und wird dementsprechend auch immer released.


----------



## Pargo Man (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



antonio schrieb:


> der fisch ist immer nur so gut wie der koch, der ihn zubereitet hat.
> 
> antonio


 
Manno Toní! Du willst den Koch mit essen?!? |rolleyes
Das ist ja mal 'n Ding.

Flachs beiseite: Hier im Busch kann ich natürlich nicht ganz mitgalten. In D fand ich den Flußbarsch aus der Pfanne immer gnadenlos köstlich. Aus meinen (Wahl-) heimischen Gewässern ist Corvina der Hit in der Ceviche (Rohfischsalat) und MahiMahi (Dorado oder Dolfin Fish) als Fischstäbchen in Bier-Senfpanade! Mann, ich krieg schon wieder Hunger...
:m


----------



## -iguana (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Meine Favoriten:

1. Dorsch
2. Bachforelle
3. geräucherter Aal
4. Zander
5. geräucherter Rotbarsch

Gruß Tom


----------



## antonio (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Manno Toní! Du willst den Koch mit essen?!? |rolleyes
> Das ist ja mal 'n Ding.
> 
> Flachs beiseite: Hier im Busch kann ich natürlich nicht ganz mitgalten. In D fand ich den Flußbarsch aus der Pfanne immer gnadenlos köstlich. Aus meinen (Wahl-) heimischen Gewässern ist Corvina der Hit in der Ceviche (Rohfischsalat) und MahiMahi (Dorado oder Dolfin Fish) als Fischstäbchen in Bier-Senfpanade! Mann, ich krieg schon wieder Hunger...
> :m



kommt drauf an wie er zubereitet wurde.|supergri#h

antonio


----------



## Wallerfreak1 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Gebratener Waller mit etwas Reis und etwas Dilsauce.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Zander (fängt man nur so selten)
2. Brasse (am liebsten als Fischfrikas oder im Ofen überbacken)
3. frittierte Weissfische
4. Hecht
5. Aal


----------



## penell (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Hallo,

sag mal wenn Ihr Barsche räuchert,wie macht ihr das am Besten?
Ich meine der Barsch ist ja ein Fisch der relativ "fettfrei" ist, fällt der nicht auseinander?
Ausnehmen und dann wie nen Aal räuchern?
Danke


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Nö, fällt nicht auseinander.

Die stabile Haut hält ihn am Haken zusammen. Also wie immer: ausnehmen - über nacht in Lake - nächsten Tag räuchern.:m


----------



## pedda (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Zander im Bierteig :l
2. Geräucherter Aal
3. Geräucherte Forelle
4. Brassen-Hecht-Frikadellen
5. Frittierte Weißfische


----------



## Tino (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



penell schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sag mal wenn Ihr Barsche räuchert,wie macht ihr das am Besten?
> Ich meine der Barsch ist ja ein Fisch der relativ "fettfrei" ist, fällt der nicht auseinander?
> ...




 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Hallo 

Häng einen dicht an der Tür, dann kannste testen ob sie durch sind.
Dann haste es auch bald in den Fingern wie lange sie brauchen. 

Dann Rauch ne  Stunde und sie bleiben schön saftig.

Die ersten, die ich räucherte, wurden auch sautrocken,da ich zu lange garte.


----------



## penell (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

werde ich mal machen, wollte eh noch nen paar Aale räuchern.

Wie gross sollten die Barsche sein damit es sich vom Fleisch noch lohnt. Ab 25cm?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Noch kleinere würde ich nicht (mit)nehmen. Zuviel Fummelei beim Essen.:m


----------



## zanderzone (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Ganz klar!! Barsch und Zander!!
Obwohl ich nen Barsch noch vorziehen würde!!


----------



## penell (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

bin ich ja mal gespannt, esse Barsch sonst nur sehr gerne gebraten mit nen wenig Zitrone.
Bin echt gespannt, hoffentlich schmeckt Er 

Sollte ich die Barsche getrennt von den Aalen räuchern oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Brauchste nicht getrennt räuchern.

Zieh einfach zwischendurch mal an der Rückenflosse. Wenn sie raus geht ist der Barsch fertig.:m


----------



## Angler9999 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

... hmm Welsfilet ist doch auch saulecker....


----------



## penell (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

super Danke dir!
Na morgen gehen wir noch einmal auf Barsch los, hoffe wir können nen paar fangen.
Kann die Fische doch dann ausnehmen und genau wie nen Aal vorher einfrieren und "sammeln"


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



penell schrieb:


> super Danke dir!
> Na morgen gehen wir noch einmal auf Barsch los, hoffe wir können nen paar fangen.
> Kann die Fische doch dann ausnehmen und genau wie nen Aal vorher einfrieren und "sammeln"




Klar.:m

So hab ich das auch immer gemacht.

Lohnt sich ja nicht wegen drei, vier den Ofen anzuheizen.#h


----------



## penell (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

danke dir!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



penell schrieb:


> super Danke dir!
> Na morgen gehen wir noch einmal auf Barsch los, hoffe wir können nen paar fangen.
> Kann die Fische doch dann ausnehmen und genau wie nen Aal vorher einfrieren und "sammeln"



|znaika: Barsch auch fangfrisch schuppen, geht dann merklich besser als später!


----------



## Andal (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Ich mag *Backfische* am liebsten. Vorzugsweise blond und gerade achtzehn geworden...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Meerforellen und Zander !!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich mag *Backfische* am liebsten. Vorzugsweise blond und gerade achtzehn geworden...




Stimmt, da schmecken die meist auch noch nicht so schlimm nach Fisch!


----------



## andy72 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

rotaugenfilet als matjes oder süss-sauer eingelegt ist ein gedicht!!

hechtfilet vom grill auch super!

kleine grundeln räuchern sich auch sehr gut !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Jau da ^^ geht nun mal nichts drüber über den jungen Backfisch! |supergri

Ansonsten: Leckerster Fisch ?

- die, die nicht im falschen Öl gelegen oder geschwommen haben.
- die, die nicht in Abwassern von Sandoz, BASF, Kernkraftwerken und Konsorten rumschwammen.
- die, die nicht soviel DDT, DBT, TBT u.a. drin haben.
- die, die nicht soviel fiese Biotoxine in die Dose oder Gefrierblock mitgenommen bzw. gebildet haben.
- die, die nicht in einer Moderpampe oder Algenblüte vor sich hin paddeln.
- die, die nicht luftjapsend an der Oberfläche (not)stehen.
- die, die nicht mit "irgendwas" an Synthetic dauernd gefüttert werden.
- die, die nicht irgendwo schon lebendig wie die "Sardinen in der Dose" gehältert werden.
- die, die nicht stunden/tagelang in Netzen langsam verreckt sind.
- die, die nicht elend lang in der Verarbeitungsstaße einen traurig verreckenden Tod sterben durften.
- die, die nicht  mit "irgendwas" an Synthetic dauernd gefüttert werden.

... gerne erweiterbar 
(den immer wieder verwendbaren Smiley spar ich mal ein :g)

- die, wo wirklich nette *Gewürz*unterwasserpflanzen und erstklassiger Sauerstoffemission, evtl. auch Wasserfall und Stromschnellen,  das Fleisch ideal vorbereiten.
- die, die raubfischlich sich von anderen guten Futterfischen, Krebsen, Insekten und dergleichen unter besten Wasserbedingungen ernähren können und den guten Geschmack bilden und anreichern können! :m


----------



## weserwaller (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Mein leckerster Fisch war eine Bafo aus der kalten Bode im Harz.


----------



## Besorger (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

fischstäbchen


----------



## Angler9999 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Besorger schrieb:


> fischstäbchen


 
Natürlich die biologisch angebauten..... und auch nicht älter als 18 Jahr´alt


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



antonio schrieb:


> der fisch ist immer nur so gut wie der koch, der ihn zubereitet hat.
> 
> antonio


 


Und welchen Koch magst du jetzt am liebsten?

Sorry,war zu spät.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## WK1956 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Platz 1: Barsch 

Filets in wenig Butter braten bis sie goldbraun sind, dann nur salzen und pfeffern. Es gibt nichts Besseres.



Platz 2: Zandern
nach dem gleichen Rezept

Platz 3: diverse Weisfische

Filets salzen und pfeffern, in Bierteig wälzen in heißem Fett fritieren.

auf den weiteren Plätzen

geräucherte Fische, Makrele, Aal, Forelle Karpfen.


----------



## baron007 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

1. Barsch
2. Zander
3. Aal
meine persönlichen Top 3


----------



## norge_klaus (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Passt vielleicht nicht in dieses Thema, da es um Fische von "hier" geht, aber "MAHI MAHI" ist für mich frittiert, gegrillt, gebraten noch immer erste Wahl ! Tagsüber fangen, Filets auf Eis legen und am Abend genießen.....#h
Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## Jose (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Stimmt, da schmecken die meist auch noch nicht so schlimm nach Fisch!




hmmh, 
klingt nach persönlicher erfahrung bei weitestgehendem duschverzicht #d


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Passt vielleicht nicht in dieses Thema, da es um Fische von "hier" geht, aber* "MAHI MAHI"* ist für mich frittiert, gegrillt, gebraten noch immer erste Wahl ! Tagsüber fangen, Filets auf Eis legen und am Abend genießen.....#h
> Gruß
> Norge_Klaus


 


@ Klaus,#h

feinster Fisch.Habe ihn letztes Jahr kalt geräuchert gegessen.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Von den Fischen, die ich angeln kann(hinsichtlich Gelegenheit dazu):
Platz 1: Aal (selbst geräuchert)
Platz 2: Barsch (selbst geräuchert oder gebraten nach Müllerinnen Art mit Salzkartoffeln, Butter, gerösteten Mandelstiften)
Platz 3: Zander (gebraten nach Müllerinnen Art mit Salzkartoffeln, Butter, gerösteten Mandelstiften)

Wenn man die Fische auch berücksichtigt, an die ich nicht heran komme bzw. den ich nicht nachstellen kann, dann ist für mich der Fisch schlechthin, meine Nummer 1, mein Lieblingsleckerli: HEILBUTT (geräuchert oder im Bratschlauch), da könnte ich mich reinlegen!!!:l:l:l
Plattfisch, egal ob Seezunge, Steinbutt, Scholle oder sonst wie platt gewachsen, ist überhaupt extrem delikat.
Dicht gefolgt von grünem Hering und frischem Matjes:l


----------



## Heilbutt (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Ganz klar Matjes, nach Hausfrauen Art!!!!

da hab ich entweder noch Hunger, oder ich hab mich überfressen!!!!!! |supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bleizange (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Der beliebte Angelfisch Karpfen kommt bist jetzt hier ziemlich schlecht weg. So gut wie gar nicht zu finden.

Mein absoluter Favorit ist und bleibt Zander.


----------



## Heilbutt (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Der beliebte Angelfisch Karpfen kommt bist jetzt hier ziemlich schlecht weg. So gut wie gar nicht zu finden.
> 
> ....


 
Stimmt - eigentlich komisch!?!?!?

Bei uns hier in Franken ist der gebacken (frittiert) aber doch sehr bekannt und beliebt.
So drei, vier mal im Jahr ess´ ich ihn auch so, danach braucht man aber mindestens einen Schnaps!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Traveangler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Fast alle leckeren Fische sind schon aufgezählt

Mir fehlt aber noch die Lotte ! ( Seeteufel )


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (4. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

wie kann man nur ne brasse essen ??

sau viele,kleine gräten


----------



## Bassandy (4. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Brasse ist nun wirklich nix besonderes, aber wems schmekt..okay!
Meine Favoriten sind:
1. Zander gebraten in Butter
2. Aal geräuchert
3. Barsch in Buttergebraten


----------



## Oldbutspicy (4. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

BARSCH
vom Grill (Rosmarin & Koreander als Gewürze)
jedoch keine Saucen or Dressing.


----------



## Walstipper (5. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Ich würd mal gern ne Frage in die Runde werfen.
In einem Buch vom Blinker schreibt ein nicht wenig bekannter Autor zum Aal....."*ist der mit Abstand begehrteste Speisefisch.*

Nun frag ich mich wie der Autor dazu kommt sich da dermaßen im Superlativ auszudrücken. 
Das Buch soll von 1999 sein, der Inhalt erscheint mir aber älter.
Gab/gibt es irgendwo diese gängige, renomierte Meinung zur Delikatesse Aal, das der Autor sowas schreibt?

Für mich ist Räucheraal bisher auch das leckerste.


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

naja aal is auch sehr teuer....
und wird seltener, bis er bald ausgestorben ist


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> wie kann man nur ne brasse essen ??
> 
> sau viele,kleine gräten



Brasse oder bei uns Stinkerblei ist sehr lecker! Frisch aus dem Rücherofen und schönes frisches Brot dazu ist was feines! Muste nur draußen essen da kannste die mistigen Gräten rausspucken!


----------



## Peter51 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Ich würd mal gern ne Frage in die Runde werfen.
> In einem Buch vom Blinker schreibt ein nicht wenig bekannter Autor zum Aal....."*ist der mit Abstand begehrteste Speisefisch.*



Als Süßwasserfisch ist die Forelle der begehrteste Fisch danach kommt erst der Aal wenn ihn nicht der Karpfen den Rang ablaufen könnte? 
Als den begehrtesten Satzwasserfisch würde ich die Makrele und den Hering benennen.




> Nun frag ich mich wie der Autor dazu kommt sich da dermaßen im Superlativ auszudrücken.



In der Tat ist der Aal die Nummer eins, aber nur im Fettgehalt, Siehe Wiki.




> Für mich ist Räucheraal bisher auch das leckerste.



Aal schmeckt mir meistens nur wenn ich einen im Kahn hab :#2:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Nabend,


barbless angler schrieb:


> Der beliebte Angelfisch Karpfen kommt bist jetzt hier ziemlich schlecht weg. So gut wie gar nicht zu finden.


 
Ist doch gut so!! Vom C&R mal abgesehen wird der Karpfen oft mit Fett und Modder in Verbindung gebracht. Ich gönn den Leute gern in ihrem Irrglauben - laß die Tierchen durch den Rauch wandern und hau mir damit den liebend gern den Wanst voll .............. 

Mir tropft schon wieder der Zahn...


----------



## sundeule (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



micha84 schrieb:


> was man hier fangen kann:
> 
> luft getrockneter: brasen/rotfeder oder rotauge
> 
> ....


 
Erzähl doch mal was zum Procedere der zubereitung - das interessiert mich.


----------



## Tino (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Ist doch gut so!! Vom C&R mal abgesehen wird der Karpfen oft mit Fett und Modder in Verbindung gebracht. Ich gönn den Leute gern in ihrem Irrglauben - laß die Tierchen durch den Rauch wandern und hau mir damit den liebend gern den Wanst voll ..............
> ...




Richtig Gunnar


#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

ihr mit euren karpfen...wie macht ihr die denn ?

hab immer soo viele und schmeiß alle wieder rein...idee ? ( habe nix zum räuchern)


lg


----------



## Tino (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Räuchern ist bei mir erste Wahl.|rolleyes

Auch im Backofen echt lecker.

Nimm aber nicht solche Kleinen,aber nur wenn du ihn auch vernünftig verwerten kannst und du nichts wegschmeissen musst.


----------



## Namenloser (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

karpfen sind schon ne feine vor allem geräuchert

aber wenn ich die wal hätte zischen allem was so aus unseren flüßen ziehen kann würde ich immer den flußbarsch allem anderen vorziehen

noch ein kleiner tip an alle die mit diesen grundeln ärger hat die sind gebraten oder fritiert auch lecker kann man bis auf rückrat und kopf komplett essen mit haut und flossen


----------



## gnatz (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Mein absoulut leckerster Fisch ist Zander.
In kleine Portionen geschnitten, mit Bacon umwickelt und dann angebraten.:k


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Namenloser schrieb:


> noch ein kleiner tip an alle die mit diesen grundeln ärger hat die sind gebraten oder fritiert auch lecker kann man bis auf rückrat und kopf komplett essen mit haut und flossen


 

Die Grundeln sehen doch aus wie überdimensionierte Aquarienfische...
Und schon der Name: GRUNDEL
Bähhh!!!
Kann man sowas echt essen? #c


----------



## Tino (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Kohlmeise du "Mädchen"

Klar kann man die Dinger essen.

Mit kleinen Rotaugen kannste das auch machen.(Frittieren)

Dazu kaltes Bier und die Welt ist schön...


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (6. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



Tino schrieb:


> Kohlmeise du "Mädchen"
> 
> Klar kann man die Dinger essen.
> 
> ...





echt so, die sehr kleinen weißfische schmecken EXTREM lecker fritiert. Besser als forelle und sowas


----------



## ali-angler (7. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Der leckerste Fisch den ich persöhnlich je gegessen habe ist geräucherter Stör. 24Std in Salzlake einlegen, trocknen und räuchern. Schmeckt wie Schinken und hat keine Gräten. Allein der Gedanke mhhhhhh lecker


----------



## feko (7. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Dieser Lachs hat aber nen faden Beigeschmack
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,715869,00.html


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (7. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Den kann man höchstens in c und r seen einsetzten 

was esst ihr noch so ?  am besten ausergewöhnliches


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (7. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Bei mir geht nichts über nen selbst geräucherten Aal...:k
Jedes Stücken macht lust auf mehr.
Barsch und Zander sind auch nicht schlecht


----------



## herrdestümpels (7. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Mich wundert dass die äsche hier nirgens steht, soll doch auch sehr gut schmecken.
Nen zander hat ich leider noch nie auf dem teller, aber ich find karpfen zu fischfrikadellen verarbeitet super


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (8. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

wie findet ihr hecht ?


----------



## Knigge007 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



penell schrieb:


> super Danke dir!
> Na morgen gehen wir noch einmal auf Barsch los, hoffe wir können nen paar fangen.
> Kann die Fische doch dann ausnehmen und genau wie nen Aal vorher einfrieren und "sammeln"





Das geht razzi fazzi, schaus dir an, total genial !!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (8. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

de vidio is alt 

wie findet ihr nun hecht ?


----------



## kati48268 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Zitat von *Andal* 

 
_Ich mag *Backfische* am liebsten. Vorzugsweise blond und gerade achtzehn geworden... _


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Stimmt, da schmecken die meist auch noch nicht so schlimm nach Fisch!



Tatsache! 
Nicht nur junge Karpfen schmecken besser als alte...

Und nun zum Thema:
Wundere mich, dass der geräucherte Aale so oft und so oft weit vorn genannt wird, die geräucherte Schleie aber gar nicht auftaucht. Da stinkt jeder Aal gegen ab. Unbedingt ausprobieren!

Schleie erreicht bei mir beim Räucherfisch aber nur Platz 2. Nach dem Stör!


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (9. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

ja sowas is aber auch sehr schwer zu fangen !


----------



## ali-angler (11. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

@ Kati da stimm ich dir uneingeschränkt zu,  1. geräucherter Stör, 2. geräucherte Schleie


----------



## lonesome (11. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

scharbe, baramundi sind meine favoriten. salmoniden sind nicht so meins, zander, schleie und hecht dagegen sehr


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (11. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

hecht taucht hier sehr selten auf !


----------



## schadstoff (11. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



lonesome schrieb:


> scharbe, baramundi sind meine favoriten. salmoniden sind nicht so meins, zander, schleie und hecht dagegen sehr




Also wo du *"HIER"*zulande Barramundis fängst möcht ich gern wissen 
gib nen Tip ! ? _D

Meine Favoriten sind, Platz 1: Quappe (geräuchert) ((ich Fahr immer nach Sachen Anhalt - (für KlugS C H E I S S E r))
Platz 2: Wels (geräuchert) Platz 3: Bafo (Geräuchert)
Platz 4: Hecht (egal wie) Platz 5: Zander oder Barsch (gebraten)


Lg Jo...


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (14. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

räuchern is halt einfach spitze !


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (14. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

das sollte wohl eher eine gelbe karte sein..^^


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (16. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*


Quappe, geräuchert (aus der Pfanne dagegen Bähh:v)
Zander, pochiert mit frischem Gartengemüse
Forelle, graviert, hauchdünn auf frischem Schwarzbrot
Hecht, als Klösschen in der Hechtsuppe
und natürlich Barsch, vom Haken, ausnehmen und sofort über's Feuer, am besten noch in Bauchspeck gewickelt


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (16. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

pochiert ? hä ?!:vik:;+

lg


----------



## The fishwhisperer (16. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



SchreckenDerMeere schrieb:


> pochiert ? hä ?!:vik:;+
> 
> lg


 
das ist  prochieren :http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pochieren

die Verwarnung von Ralle hat bei Dir keine Wirkung gezeigt #d#d#d


----------



## Perca84 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Hi,

Aslo ich denke das Aalfilet auf dem Holzkohlegrill der absolute Hammer ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6 Der kann auf jeden 15-20 min braten,keine angst der wird nicht trocken.


----------



## angelpfeife (17. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> das ist  prochieren :http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pochieren
> 
> die Verwarnung von Ralle hat bei Dir keine Wirkung gezeigt #d#d#d


Naja, auf etwwas zu antworten, das nicht mal eine Stunde alt ist, würde ich nicht als pushen bezeichnen. Höchstens die Art der Beiträge errinert doch ziemlich an Beiträge sammeln


----------



## Brachsenfan (18. September 2010)

*AW: Leckerster Fisch ?*

Damit wir jetzt ma wieder zum Thema zurück kommen:
1.Wels
2.Schleie
3.Brachsen
4.Hecht


Ps: Meeresfisch ess ich zwar auch sehr gern, wohn aber nicht an der Küste und bin der Meinung, dass Fische aus dem Meer auch am besten schmecken, wenn sie dort vor Ort gegessen werden, und außerdem schwimmen in unseren Hausgewässern mindestens genauso gute Fische, wie im Meer!
(d.h.: Wenn ich im Urlaub am Meer bin, ess ich auch kein Fluss-Fisch, sondern Meeresfisch. Dabei am liebsten Aalmutter oder Plattfisch(egal welcher!))
Zubrereitung is mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, nur einfach muss sie sein und man muss den Unterschied zwischen jeder Fischart schmecken!(Auch Rotauge+Rotfeder schmecken ein wenig unterschiedlich)


----------

